# MacBook / MacBook Pro  |  Core 2 Quad



## Invicster (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi,

Not sure if this has been raised in another thread, but does anyone have any idea whether a) The next incarnation of the MacBook Pro will have be based around the Core 2 Quad & b) If people recon it's likely to be put in the MacBook line any time soon?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 3, 2007)

It's doubtful if the C2Q will make it in a MacBook Pro, especially considering that the tests between it and the C2D weren't that impressive.  Consider that the C2Q is basically 2 C2Ds sandwiched together.  So there is not major improvement over the C2D.  This is like the concept with the Pentium D.  It wasn't a true dual-core processor, but two Pentium 4s smushed together.  Same thing with the C2Q.  I'm sure we might see better improvements once the next revision of the C2Q comes out as a true quad-core CPU at a smaller die.  This might not happen until late this year, early next year.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 3, 2007)

Probably not for a while, as they don't have a good candidate for mobile use (power consumption wise).  The (2.4GHz, Q6600) Quad is 105w [tdp], the (2.4GHz, E6600) Core2 is 65w [tdp], but the (2.33GHz, T7600) Core2 Mobile is 34w [tdp].


----------



## cory1848 (Feb 5, 2007)

Good thread, I am looking to get a Mac book Pro but want to wait until after Summer Mac World for any new releases, wont be able to afford it until then anyways...What do we expect will change by summertime?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 5, 2007)

Probably CPUs with 45nm dies, and possibly a true quad-core CPU.  Still don't know if that will find itself in the portables, though.


----------



## eWm90 (Feb 12, 2007)

Grate thread!

My problom with MAC Book Pro is the HD if I wount vista or XP with mac os x that meens cutting a allready small amount of space in haff.

I am all so consered about the ram. I know that CS3 can only use arownd 3.4gb of ram but if you run Vista it will need 1gb min to run it. + if I am runing PScs3 and wont to run a nuther app with it like AIcs3 I will need more ram.

Eny idea on when the hard whare will be updated evin if the CPU will not get much of a increes.


----------



## fryke (Feb 12, 2007)

Grate? You sure? 

If Vista together with Adobe CS3 is too RAM-hungry, you might want to consider running the Adobe suite with Mac OS X, where I don't really see these problems.


----------



## eWm90 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thats what I was going to do but still with 3GBs of ram will run low fast. I use some times as much as 4 ram intisive apps at one time. You mite saiy close some well I need to move as fast as posabule to maximise produtivaty.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 13, 2007)

that's silly.  i run 2gb ram on a dual G5, Adobe CS, and it can run quite happily.  only when i really do something stupid like 15,000px does it get a bit chuggy.

more ram is just indulgence, it's not needed.  having said that, i wouldn't buy an iMac/Macbook Pro until they up the ram the limit, not for now, but for the future.


----------



## eWm90 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well for me at scool on macpros with 4gb I end up runing out.

+ I wont my computer to last a long time. and from what I have heard thares a good chance the PScs4 will be 64bits and use min of 4gb of ram. I wont to make shere my computer will beabule to suport that.

I would hate to have to buy anew computer eavry time I wont to up grade my CS sweet.


----------



## fryke (Feb 13, 2007)

Are you uctively trahing to make your massages hord too reed? Ef you wont to _naht_ up grate to a noo computer, you mayght consider not updating CS as soon as CS 4 comes out. In, like, 2009 or 2010.


----------



## eWm90 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes and I wont it to last as long as posabule.

I am dyslexic pleace be understanding.


----------



## fryke (Feb 13, 2007)

Okay, I'm sorry. Thought you were trying to speek "l33t". Well: Any computer you buy at any time will inherently be slow and old a couple of years later. If you have trouble with a computer with 4 GB _now_, you can be _very_, very sure that any computer you buy now will feel old by the time CS4 comes out. There's not much you can do about it buy buy new computers every year or so if you're really handling GB files in Photoshop and Illustrator at the same time.


----------

